# Anyone going to Euro 2012



## Deiseblue (25 Apr 2012)

After a traumatic few weeks since I was unsuccessful in the first ticket allocation lottery I was mightily relieved to receive an email from UEFA this morning confirming that I had received my full allocation from the waiting list lottery.

Any other members travelling ?


----------



## bazermc (25 Apr 2012)

What is it and where is it on?


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> What is it and where is it on?






[broken link removed]


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> What is it and where is it on?



I presume I won't see you there then ?


----------



## TarfHead (25 Apr 2012)

With any luck, it will be like Italia '90 where those who travelled felt they missed out on not being at home.

Are all Ireland's games evening kick-offs ?


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Apr 2012)

All Ireland's games are at 19.45 Irish time.

I was at Italia 90 & never once wished I was back home !


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Apr 2012)

I'm going! Still no tickets for the Spain game 

Should be fun, we'll be travelling around between the games stopping off in a few old Hanseatic towns like Torun and we've even found a hotel on the Baltic Coast that has a "beer sauna" no idea what that involves but it has to be good!

Flying out 6 weeks tomorrow into Berlin!


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Apr 2012)

4 of us flying to Berlin on 6th June , picking up car on the 9th & heading to Poznan for 2 nights & then on to Torun for a few nights .

We have also picked up Accomodation in Gdansk & Poznan for the nights of the Spain & Italian game & a mate of own of the guys has given us the use of a lakeside cabin for a few nights.

Might bump in to you in Torun !


----------



## bazermc (25 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> [broken link removed]



I am so glad I made someone smile today, if only we could have more of this in our lives, maybe things wont seem to bad after all


----------



## Deiseblue (25 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> I am so glad I made someone smile today, if only we could have more of this in our lives, maybe things wont seem to bad after all



You made me smile as well - albeit through gritted teeth !


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> 4 of us flying to Berlin on 6th June , picking up car on the 9th & heading to Poznan for 2 nights & then on to Torun for a few nights .
> 
> We have also picked up Accomodation in Gdansk & Poznan for the nights of the Spain & Italian game & a mate of own of the guys has given us the use of a lakeside cabin for a few nights.
> 
> Might bump in to you in Torun !


 
See ya there! I'll be the one in the green jersey!


----------



## Shawady (26 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> All Ireland's games are at 19.45 Irish time.


 

And all 3 games are the night before a week day for the rest of us with work the next day.


----------



## oldtimer (26 Apr 2012)

My wife and I are petrified and wish Euro 2012 was over. Our son and three others have bought an 1982 campervan and they think it will get them to Poland. I don't think it will make it to Rosslare.


----------



## BillK (26 Apr 2012)

Only if I were to be dragged there in chains!


----------



## Deiseblue (26 Apr 2012)

BillK said:


> Only if I were to be dragged there in chains!



Ah you should be safe enough , as the tickets for Ireland's games are massively oversubscribed I doubt if the FAI will be calling around to your house to cart you off to boost attendances !

However to be on the safe side keep a weather eye out for well fed men sporting green blazers with unfeasibly large crests.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Apr 2012)

bazermc said:


> I am so glad I made someone smile today, if only we could have more of this in our lives, maybe things wont seem to bad after all



Laughter is the best medicine ever, I won't need to make that app with the doctor now as I feel a lot better 



oldtimer said:


> My wife and I are petrified and wish Euro 2012 was over. Our son and three others have bought an 1982 campervan and they think it will get them to Poland. I don't think it will make it to Rosslare.



  Perhaps we could all push them there.


----------



## DB74 (27 Apr 2012)

oldtimer said:


> Our son and three others have bought an 1982 campervan and they think it will get them to Poland. I don't think it will make it to Rosslare.



Did they buy it off a lad called Joxer?


----------



## BillK (27 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Ah you should be safe enough , as the tickets for Ireland's games are massively oversubscribed I doubt if the FAI will be calling around to your house to cart you off to boost attendances !
> 
> However to be on the safe side keep a weather eye out for well fed men sporting green blazers with unfeasibly large crests.


 
Would these be the guys selling rooster spuds?


----------



## ccbkd (7 May 2012)

Good squad selection today!! hard to argue with, great for McClean, sad news for James McCarthy!


----------



## dereko1969 (8 May 2012)

Really think Hoolahan and/or Pilkington should have been looked at, both playing regularly (especially hoolahan) and setting up some goals.


----------

